# Welches Riser Kabel kaufen?



## PcFragen (21. Januar 2021)

Wie im Betreff gesagt suche ich ein Riser Kabel.
Es sollte das beste sein, Preis ist nicht relevant, was zählt ist die Qualität in allen Formen.

Danke im voraus 

(Falls es jemand interessiert, Nebeninfo: Ich habe folgendes vor;
Mein Case ist ein Corsair 500d und ich besitze die RTX Aorus 3090 (die sehr groß ist).
Nun ich will Sie seitlich aufstellen ABER das geht nicht wegen dem Glas, in das ich ein Loch schneiden werde.)


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2021)

Das einzige Kabel das ich kenne bei dem es zumindest die Chance gibt dass es einschließlich PCIe4.0 funktioniert (auch da gehts nicht immer) ist das Linkup:


			https://www.amazon.de/LINKUP-Geschirmte-Steigleitung-Portverl%C3%A4ngerungs-Kompatibel/dp/B0898R2HBS
		


Dir muss im Vorraus klar sein, dass Riser zwingend die PCIe-Spec verletzen egal wie gut sie sind und das wenn man Pech hat einfach nicht funktioniert. Egal welchen Riser du benutzt.


----------



## PcFragen (21. Januar 2021)

Was bedeutet PCIe-Spec verletzen?
Bin ein kompletter Neuling im Bereich Riser Kabel.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2021)

Die Signalwege sind deutlich länger als alles was in Standardkonformer Qualität mit PCIe 4.0 ohne Redriver betrieben werden kann.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Januar 2021)

Bei mir ist meine Grafikkarte seit 1 Jahr auf diese Weise verbaut und bei mir läuft alles Problemlos. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich den Rechner meines Sohnes auch auf die selbe Weise umgebaut und auch bei ihm läuft die Grafikkarte problemlos. Wir haben auch kein Unterschied in der Leistung feststellen können. Aber bei uns werden die Grafikkarten mit Wasser gekühlt und daher verändert sich bei uns bezüglich der Kühlung nichts. Mit Luftkühlung könnte sich aufgrund des Luftstroms ggf. die Temperaturen ändern. Muss man aber im einzelnen selbst austesten.

Bei uns läuft aber PCIe3.0 und kein 4.0.
Kenne jemanden aus dem Forum und bei ihm läuft es nur mit 3.0 aber nicht mit 4.0.
Mit dem Kabel aus dem Link oben hat er es aber nicht versucht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2021)

PcFragen schrieb:


> Was bedeutet PCIe-Spec verletzen?


Leitungen die elektrische Signale übertragen haben eine Dämpfung. Je länger die Leitung desto mehr werden Signale gedämpft bis sie eben ab ner gewissen Länge unbrauchbar werden (ist wie beim Internet... je weiter du vom Verteiler wegwohnst desto langsamer bis irgendwann nix mehr kommt).

Bei PCIe4.0 reden wir von iirc maximal 20 cm die eine Leitung lang sein darf. Der Start ist in der CPU. Bedeutet die 20cm haste schon fast weg wenn du am PCIe-Slot bist wo normalerweise die GPU (das Signalziel) drinsteckt.
Wenn du da noch ne Verlängerung dazwischenbaust ist das "Kabel" so lang, dass hinten nix gescheites mehr rauskommt und die Karte funktioniert nicht bzw. nur mit PCIe3.0 oder 2.0 was längere Leitungen erlaubt da die genutzten Frequenzen/Datenraten niedriger sind und damit auch die Dämpfung niedriger ist (je höher die Frequenz desto stärker ist die Dämpfung).


----------



## PcFragen (21. Januar 2021)

habe ich einen deutlichen unterschied zwischen 3.0 und 4.0 mit meiner 3090?
werde ich es überhaupt bemerken?
habe aktuell einen 4k 60herz will aber auf ein 4k 120hz umsteigen, reicht da 3.0 ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2021)

PcFragen schrieb:


> habe ich einen deutlichen unterschied zwischen 3.0 und 4.0 mit meiner 3090?


Wie immer: Kommt drauf an.

Der Unterschied ist meistens nicht im fühlbaren Bereich, wird aber tendentiell umso größer ge höher Auflösungen und Frameraten sind (da die Datenmengen steigen) und am Ende auch umso neuer/moderner das Spiel ist. Extrem wirds dann wenn der Grafikspeicher zu klein wird und über PCIe ausgelagert werden muss - zumindest das wird dir mit ner 3090er so schnell sicher nicht passieren.

Die Frage ist halt nur, ob man nur aus Designgründen seiner sauteuren Grafikkarte (ich werfe einfach mal eine Zahl in den Raum) wenns blöd läuft 10% und mehr Performance wegnimmt.
(https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...pecials/PCI-Express-3-vs-PCI-E-4-GPU-1339415/)


----------



## PcFragen (21. Januar 2021)

gibt es eine andere Lösung?
Habe mal auch nach einem komplettkühlsystem geschaut, was sich bei meinem mainboard (asus rog crosshair viii formula) gut anbieten würde, aber bei corsair gibt es kein kühlkörper für meine GPU.

Was mich am meisten stört ist eben das der abstand zum seitenglas und der gpu so gering ist.


----------



## max310kc (21. Januar 2021)

Als Riser Besitzer geb ich dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu.
Ich schätze die 10% sind schon ein echter Worstcase und da die 5500xt ja auch nur mit x8 statt x16 angebunden ist ist der Test nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig. ich würde im Normalfall mal auf unter 5% tippen und da sind wir dann auch langsam bei Messungenauigkeit.
Ein Vorteil den die PCIe4 Riser bieten ist aber, dass man Inkompatibilitäten vorbeugt.  Hat man CPUseitig und GPUseitig PCIe4 und dazwischen ein PCIe3 Kabel kann dass einen schwarzen Bildschirm hervorrufen, wenn man im BIOS nicht manuell auf PCIe3 stellt ( erade bei einem BIOS-Reset kann das ärgerlich sein). Das Risiko minimiert sich mit einem Gen4 Kabel.

Das Kabel von LinkUp kann ich durchaus empfehlen, habe eins mit 20cm und das funktioniert soweit gut. Gibt auch noch Kabel von Loque und 3M die PCIe4 handeln können. 3M gibt aber keinen offiziellen Support. ADT soll wohl auch demnächst Kabel liefern. Mit den 3 letztgenannten habe ich aber keine Erfahrung,


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2021)

Sagen wir mal so - technisch hast du gar kein Problem - selbst wenn die Grafikkarte das Glas leicht berühren würde wäre das egal.

Wasserkühlung ist natürlich immer ne Option um von den riesigen Luftkühlern wegzukommen und hat ja auch noch weitere Vorteile (wenn ausreichend dimensioniert kühl und leise) aber das ist wenn mans richtig macht kein besonders günstiger Spaß und selbst wenn Geld keine große Rolle spielt was bei einem 3090-Käufer anzunehmen ist ist der Markt an Kühlblöcken für diese Karten einfach (genau wie der Markt für viele Grafikkarten selbst) leergefegt, insbesondere wenn man irgendwelche Custom-Karten kauft für die es sowas nicht wirklich gibt (für WaKü kaufste in aller Regel das Referenzdesign weils dafür auch Blocks gibt).

Ganz ehrlich? Ich würde persönlich die Karte ganz einfach normal einbauen und gut ist. Funktioniert garantiert, kostet nix extra und der Glasscheibe macht das auch nix.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Januar 2021)

max310kc schrieb:


> Ich schätze die 10% sind schon ein echter Worstcase und da die 5500xt ja auch nur mit x8 statt x16 angebunden ist ist der Test nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig. ich würde im Normalfall mal auf unter 5% tippen und da sind wir dann auch langsam bei Messungenauigkeit.


Meine Grafikkarte hatte ich zuvor normal eingebaut und als ich sie mit der Vertikalhalterung verbaute habe ich zumindest kein Leistungsverlust vermerken können. Natürlich habe ich das ganze nicht ausgemessen, aber in Spielen habe ich im Grunde weiterhin das selbe erreicht. In meinem Fall handelt es sich aber um PCIe3.0 (habe kein PCIe 4.0).

Mit den Kühlblöcke muss man schauen, gibt es zum Teil wieder weil es keine Grafikkarten zu kaufen gibt. 



PcFragen schrieb:


> aber bei corsair gibt es kein kühlkörper für meine GPU.


Musst mal bei Aphacool, Watercool, Aquacomputer und Bykski schauen.


----------



## max310kc (21. Januar 2021)

> > max310kc schrieb:
> > Ich schätze die 10% sind schon ein echter Worstcase und da die 5500xt ja auch nur mit x8 statt x16 angebunden ist ist der Test nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig. ich würde im Normalfall mal auf unter 5% tippen und da sind wir dann auch langsam bei Messungenauigkeit.
> 
> 
> Meine Grafikkarte hatte ich zuvor normal eingebaut und als ich sie mit der Vertikalhalterung verbaute habe ich zumindest kein Leistungsverlust vermerken können. Natürlich habe ich das ganze nicht ausgemessen, aber in Spielen habe ich im Grunde weiterhin das selbe erreicht. In meinem Fall handelt es sich aber um PCIe3.0 (habe kein PCIe 4.0).


Durch das Kabel allein sollte der Verlust in der Tat gegen Null gehen. Hatte da jetzt eher 3.0 vs. 4.0 Im Kopf.


----------



## PcFragen (21. Januar 2021)

bei mir ist das problem das ich, nicht 2x8pin habe bei 3x8pin und deswegen kaum ein wasserblock passt, ich hätte eigentlich nur ne pumpoe gekauft und den block und ja nur die pumpe mit den block miteinander verbaut ABER die garantie geht dann wahrscheinlich flöten und die geht bis 2025.

das mit dem glas ist so, das wenn die gpu auf 75grad ist, das glas dementsprechend heiss wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2021)

PcFragen schrieb:


> das mit dem glas ist so, das wenn die gpu auf 75grad ist, das glas dementsprechend heiss wird.



Erstens wirst du es nie im Leben schaffen dein Glas auf 75°C zu erwärmen mit ner Grafikkarte daneben (selbst 40°C wären schon viel) und zweitens wäre das sogar wenn dus schaffen würdest dem Glas völlig egal. Da musste schon mit größeren Temperaturdifferenzen (und/oder schnelleren Temperaturveränderungen) kommen bis das Echtglas guter Gehäuse springen würde, das schaffste ohne absichtliche Gewalt niemals.  

Das mit den Kühlblöcken hat nicht nur was mit Stromanschlüssen zu tun - die ganze Platine ist bei solchen Custommodellen ja eine andere, sprich der "normale" Block würde sowieso nicht passen, auch wenns mit den Stromanschlüssen ginge. Für solche Customkarten brauchte einen WaKü-Block der genau für diese Karte designt wurde.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2021)

max310kc schrieb:


> ich würde im Normalfall mal auf unter 5% tippen und da sind wir dann auch langsam bei Messungenauigkeit.


Für 5% Mehrleistung kaufen Leute die Custom für 100€ mehr. Das danach mit einem Riser und vielleicht sogar noch damit verbundener schlechterer Kühlung wieder zu verschenken klingt dann eher absurd.


----------



## PcFragen (21. Januar 2021)

gut soweit verstanden, ich werde es mit einem riser probieren.

Nun habe ich ein anderes Problem, ich habe gerade mitten in game (League of Legends) Bild verloren, dieses game ist nicht anspruchsvoll und das einzige was ich bemerkt habe, war das die Platine so heiss war das man Sie nicht berühren konnte, kann es sein das es davon kommt das kein airflow im gehäuse ist (kein guter) und deswegen die GPU lüfter nicht richtig kühlen?
und ich habe nur ein 850Watt netzteil Corsair HX850I


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2021)

PcFragen schrieb:


> die Platine so heiss war das man Sie nicht berühren konnte, kann es sein das es davon kommt das kein airflow im gehäuse ist (kein guter) und deswegen die GPU lüfter nicht richtig kühlen?


Folgendes:
1.) Dass Platinen von High-End Karten lokal so heiß werden dass man sie nicht mehr anfassen kann (dafür reichen für die meisten Personen über 60°C) ist normal. Das ist eben auch ein Effekt davon, 350W in eine Grafikkarte zu pumpen.
Das kann stellenweise über 90°C gehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.) Selbst wenn du die Karte in einer völlig unbelüfteten Kiste betreiben würdest und die Kühlung völlig unzureichend wäre würde die Karte kein schwarzes Bild ausgeben - sondern einfach ihren Takt massiv drosseln. Oder anders gesagt wenn deine Belüftung/Kühlung schlecht ist stürzt deine Grafikkarte nicht ab, sie wird nur sehr langsam.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2021)

"Nicht anfassen können" beginnt bei den meisten Menschen kurz über 50°C. Das ist für Elektronik noch lächerlich kühl. Instabiler RAM kann z.B. zu ähnlichen Fehlerbildern führen.
Grundsätzlich solltest du dein Gehäuse aber natürlich schon ordentlich belüften wenn du so einen Brecher an Karte betreibst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> "Nicht anfassen können" beginnt bei den meisten Menschen kurz über 50°C.


Ok, ich hätte/habe 10 Grad mehr geschätzt... ich arbeite schon zu lange in der Schwer-/Stahlindustrie. Da gibts Leute die holen mit der bloßen Hand ihr hartgekochtes Ei ausm Kochwasser. 

Aber wie gesagt dass die Dinger stellenweise "unanfassbar" heiß werden ist nicht ungewöhnlich.


----------



## PcFragen (21. Januar 2021)

ok kann es sein das mein Netzteil es nicht verpackt?
Folgende Hardware habe ich verbaut;
-Ryzen 9 5900x
-Aorus RTX 3090  XTREME
-Asus Rog Crosshair viii Formula
-Elgato CaptureCard 4k60 mk2
-Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro quad 3200mhz 4x8gb
-6 RGB Fans von Corsair
-1Wakü von corsair
-Elgato Wave 3 mikrofon
-Corsdair RGB Headset ständer
-2 Monitore
-Externes Laufwerk
-paar usb´s
-RGB Stripes
-2 m2 mp510 ssd´s

kann des sein das 750 watt einfach nicht reichen?
oder woran kann es liegen das der Black screen kommt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2021)

Wenn dein Netzteil es nicht packen würde würde der PC unter last hart und spontan komplett abschalten. Denn dein netzteil hat einen Überstrom/Überlastschutz, der das Gerät bei zu hoher Last einfach hart abschaltet. So lange dein PC also nicht spontan komplett ausgeht ist dein Netzteil nicht zu schwach (was auch bei einem 850W-Gerät nicht zu erwarten ist, selbst mit 5900X+RTX3090).

Ein Blackscreen kann viele Ursachen haben. Ist der sporadisch? Wiederholbar? Immer an der gleichen Stelle? Immer nach der gleichen Spielzeit? Wenn er beispielsweise immer genau in der gleichen Spielstelle/Situation kommt kanns ganz einfach am Spiel liegen.
Es kann auch passieren dass ein Teil bei Teillast und hohen Schwankungen noch minimal instabil ist (neuestes Mainboard-BIOS für die Ryzen CPU drauf?) oder dass der RAM ein Problemchen hat usw. - das Symptom ist einfach zu nichtssagend. Man kann halt nur manche Dinge ziemlich sicher ausschließen wie eben das zu schwache Netzteil da das sehr eindeutige Auswirkungen (Shutdown) hat.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ok, ich hätte/habe 10 Grad mehr geschätzt... ich arbeite schon zu lange in der Schwer-/Stahlindustrie. Da gibts Leute die holen mit der bloßen Hand ihr hartgekochtes Ei ausm Kochwasser.


Kommt natürlich auch auf die Kopplung an. Verschwitzte Hände ohne Hornhaut transportieren die Wärme besser als trockene, verhornte Haut. Wenn man eine Dusche mit Thermostat hat merkt man das ja schon ganz gut: Die angenehme Temperatur endet bereits (und ist markiert) bei +-38°C.


----------



## PcFragen (21. Januar 2021)

Also es ist 1 zu 3 das der Pc neustartet von alleine (1) und das verbindung zum Monitor weg ist (3)

ich lade mal BIOS neuestes drauf und dann schaue ich mal.
Aber es war reproduzierbar in LoL, in anderen Spielen hatte ich es noch nicht aber ich habe bis jetzt nur LoL stundenweise gezockt.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Januar 2021)

PcFragen schrieb:


> -Aorus RTX 3090 XTREME


Bitteschön: https://ezmodding.com/Gigabyte-3080-/-3090-AORUS-XTREME
Lieferzeit 1-5 Tage.
Steht auch dabei das sofort verfügbar ist und wie ich den Händler kenne wird er am selben Tag noch versenden.

Sieht dann etwa so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haben wir zweimal verbaut, einmal in meinem Rechner und einmal im Rechner meines Sohnes.
Ist aber nicht der selbe Kühler, weil wir jeweils eine 2080S verbaut haben.


----------



## PcFragen (21. Januar 2021)

ja nur meine GPU wird mit midnestens 850W angegeben.
Nun gut ich bedanke mich bei euch, ich habe das neueste BIOS draufgespielt und aktualissiere nvidia treiber jetzt, kann ich sonst noch etwas tun bevor ich ein neues Netzteil kaufe ?

Ich verstehe das es dieses Wasserkühll design gibt, nur müsste ich dann alles umbauen, weil ich nichts von so einem custom kühlsystem besitze.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2021)

PcFragen schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das es dieses Wasserkühll design gibt, nur müsste ich dann alles umbauen, weil ich nichts von so einem custom kühlsystem besitze.


Ach so, ich dachte du wolltest in diese Richtung was aufbauen.


----------



## PcFragen (22. Januar 2021)

ne nur die überlegung auf einen umbau in die richtung hatte ich, will aber erstmal wissen was der auslöser sein kann für die abstürze, bzw den verlust des signals zum bildschirm.
Der PC ist ganz am Anfang immer wieder abgestürzt, das ging mit einem BIOS update weg und jetzt passiert das mal wieder und deswegen hab ich alle treiber aktualisiert.
Ich beobachte weiter und falls nichts abstürzt werde ich mich diesbezüglich nicht mehr melden.

Zu meine Riser Kabel Projekt werde ich mich höchstwahrscheinlich melden bzw. eigenen Thread erstellen 

Ich bedanke mich sehr bei euch allen und habe wieder mal extrem viel gelernt )))


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2021)

Würde dann auch in Richtung Arbeitsspeicher schauen.
Möglich das diese nicht ganz stabil laufen.


----------

